# left side of face is swollen



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm currently 11weeks pregnant and this morning i woke up to find my left side of my face is swollen, its feeling really tingly.  Should i be concerned?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Melek

Unlikely to be pregnancy related at this stage of early pregnancy. I would get seen by your gp tomorrow. 

Karen


----------

